# average evaporation from 40G SW



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I know, there are many factors in play, but what is the average?
thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

If it helps, I am evaporating about 1g/day on my 75g.


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm losing 1.5 L per day on a 29g. Would guess it would be about 2L (1/2 gal) on a 40.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you guys. I think it will be around 2 liters

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

my 50g display with 20g sump loses around 2L per day.

Why you never call me anymore....


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

125 gallon with 30 g sump about 4.5 litter.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> my 50g display with 20g sump loses around 2L per day.
> 
> Why you never call me anymore....


I did not expect you miss me 



cica said:


> 125 gallon with 30 g sump about 4.5 litter.


Thanks Joe

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

*you used to call me on my cell phone*

#bromance !


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

We all miss you Greg. 

Why you asking about 40G tank. Don't you know this is big waste of money and you will spend for equipment you will only upgrade later. You need a bigger tank. Don't waste our time asking these questions...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> We all miss you Greg.
> 
> Why you asking about 40G tank. Don't you know this is big waste of money and you will spend for equipment you will only upgrade later. You need a bigger tank. Don't waste our time asking these questions...


I disagree 

When my upgrade cycle starts, I waste little. Almost everything will be used later (excluding tank)

I just can not figure out this time if I need all this headache 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> We all miss you Greg.
> 
> Why you asking about 40G tank. Don't you know this is big waste of money and you will spend for equipment you will only upgrade later. You need a bigger tank. Don't waste our time asking these questions...


LMFAO! Pretty sure I've heard that one before...


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> we all miss you greg.
> 
> Why you asking about 40g tank. Don't you know this is big waste of money and you will spend for equipment you will only upgrade later. You need a bigger tank. Don't waste our time asking these questions...:d:d:d:d


rofl &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fury165 said:


> rofl &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


just beginning 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

sig said:


> I disagree
> 
> When my upgrade cycle starts, I waste little. Almost everything will be used later (excluding tank)
> 
> I just can not figure out this time if I need all this headache


Just to be clear I was joking Greg... just parroting advice you've given....

seems like you can't live without the headache !!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> Just to be clear I was joking Greg... just parroting advice you've given....
> 
> seems like you can't live without the headache !!!


I know Jeff, but it is not just me 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

